# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Microsoft Office Excel is waiting for another application to complete an OLE

## Mircea Pleteriu

Hi,

I'm developing a class which for a given filepath has to open the MS Excel
and extend the context menu with a new item. When the item is clicked all it
has to do is to display a message box.
Everything works fine. But if the message box is not confirmed (closed by
the user) in a few seconds the "Microsoft Office Excel is waiting for
another application to complete an OLE action" is fired by Excel.

I want the customer to take his time to read the text and confirm (or not)
the message box.

How to handle this?

Many thanks,
Mircea

----------


## Jim Rech

Adding Application.DisplayAlerts = False before invoking the other instance
may help.

--
Jim Rech
Excel MVP
"Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
news:eMmHIn9IFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
| Hi,
|
| I'm developing a class which for a given filepath has to open the MS Excel
| and extend the context menu with a new item. When the item is clicked all
it
| has to do is to display a message box.
| Everything works fine. But if the message box is not confirmed (closed by
| the user) in a few seconds the "Microsoft Office Excel is waiting for
| another application to complete an OLE action" is fired by Excel.
|
| I want the customer to take his time to read the text and confirm (or not)
| the message box.
|
| How to handle this?
|
| Many thanks,
|            Mircea
|
|

----------


## Mircea Pleteriu

Thanks. It works.
Second problem. While the message box is displayed, it looks like that the
surface of Excel is stuck. That is, if I move the message box window the
surface of Excel gets dirty.

Any idea how to solve this?

"Jim Rech" <jrrech@hotmail.com> wrote in message
news:unRkl59IFHA.2356@TK2MSFTNGP14.phx.gbl...
> Adding Application.DisplayAlerts = False before invoking the other
instance
> may help.
>
> --
> Jim Rech
> Excel MVP
> "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
> news:eMmHIn9IFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> | Hi,
> |
> | I'm developing a class which for a given filepath has to open the MS
Excel
> | and extend the context menu with a new item. When the item is clicked
all
> it
> | has to do is to display a message box.
> | Everything works fine. But if the message box is not confirmed (closed
by
> | the user) in a few seconds the "Microsoft Office Excel is waiting for
> | another application to complete an OLE action" is fired by Excel.
> |
> | I want the customer to take his time to read the text and confirm (or
not)
> | the message box.
> |
> | How to handle this?
> |
> | Many thanks,
> |            Mircea
> |
> |
>
>

----------


## Bob Phillips

Have you got screenupdating turned off?

--

HTH

RP
(remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)


"Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
news:OHMPBI%23IFHA.3336@TK2MSFTNGP10.phx.gbl...
> Thanks. It works.
> Second problem. While the message box is displayed, it looks like that the
> surface of Excel is stuck. That is, if I move the message box window the
> surface of Excel gets dirty.
>
> Any idea how to solve this?
>
> "Jim Rech" <jrrech@hotmail.com> wrote in message
> news:unRkl59IFHA.2356@TK2MSFTNGP14.phx.gbl...
> > Adding Application.DisplayAlerts = False before invoking the other
> instance
> > may help.
> >
> > --
> > Jim Rech
> > Excel MVP
> > "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
> > news:eMmHIn9IFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> > | Hi,
> > |
> > | I'm developing a class which for a given filepath has to open the MS
> Excel
> > | and extend the context menu with a new item. When the item is clicked
> all
> > it
> > | has to do is to display a message box.
> > | Everything works fine. But if the message box is not confirmed (closed
> by
> > | the user) in a few seconds the "Microsoft Office Excel is waiting for
> > | another application to complete an OLE action" is fired by Excel.
> > |
> > | I want the customer to take his time to read the text and confirm (or
> not)
> > | the message box.
> > |
> > | How to handle this?
> > |
> > | Many thanks,
> > |            Mircea
> > |
> > |
> >
> >
>
>

----------


## Mircea Pleteriu

It's turned on (as default).

"Bob Phillips" <bob.phillips@notheretiscali.co.uk> wrote in message
news:OuAkFP#IFHA.2728@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> Have you got screenupdating turned off?
>
> --
>
> HTH
>
> RP
> (remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)
>
>
> "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
> news:OHMPBI%23IFHA.3336@TK2MSFTNGP10.phx.gbl...
> > Thanks. It works.
> > Second problem. While the message box is displayed, it looks like that
the
> > surface of Excel is stuck. That is, if I move the message box window the
> > surface of Excel gets dirty.
> >
> > Any idea how to solve this?
> >
> > "Jim Rech" <jrrech@hotmail.com> wrote in message
> > news:unRkl59IFHA.2356@TK2MSFTNGP14.phx.gbl...
> > > Adding Application.DisplayAlerts = False before invoking the other
> > instance
> > > may help.
> > >
> > > --
> > > Jim Rech
> > > Excel MVP
> > > "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
> > > news:eMmHIn9IFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> > > | Hi,
> > > |
> > > | I'm developing a class which for a given filepath has to open the MS
> > Excel
> > > | and extend the context menu with a new item. When the item is
clicked
> > all
> > > it
> > > | has to do is to display a message box.
> > > | Everything works fine. But if the message box is not confirmed
(closed
> > by
> > > | the user) in a few seconds the "Microsoft Office Excel is waiting
for
> > > | another application to complete an OLE action" is fired by Excel.
> > > |
> > > | I want the customer to take his time to read the text and confirm
(or
> > not)
> > > | the message box.
> > > |
> > > | How to handle this?
> > > |
> > > | Many thanks,
> > > |            Mircea
> > > |
> > > |
> > >
> > >
> >
> >
>
>

----------


## Jim Rech

I don't know of a solution for this.  It seems that Excel is locked up, not
redrawing, etc. until control returns to it.

--
Jim Rech
Excel MVP
"Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
news:%23rifaa%23IFHA.3528@tk2msftngp13.phx.gbl...
| It's turned on (as default).
|
| "Bob Phillips" <bob.phillips@notheretiscali.co.uk> wrote in message
| news:OuAkFP#IFHA.2728@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
| > Have you got screenupdating turned off?
| >
| > --
| >
| > HTH
| >
| > RP
| > (remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)
| >
| >
| > "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
| > news:OHMPBI%23IFHA.3336@TK2MSFTNGP10.phx.gbl...
| > > Thanks. It works.
| > > Second problem. While the message box is displayed, it looks like that
| the
| > > surface of Excel is stuck. That is, if I move the message box window
the
| > > surface of Excel gets dirty.
| > >
| > > Any idea how to solve this?
| > >
| > > "Jim Rech" <jrrech@hotmail.com> wrote in message
| > > news:unRkl59IFHA.2356@TK2MSFTNGP14.phx.gbl...
| > > > Adding Application.DisplayAlerts = False before invoking the other
| > > instance
| > > > may help.
| > > >
| > > > --
| > > > Jim Rech
| > > > Excel MVP
| > > > "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
| > > > news:eMmHIn9IFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
| > > > | Hi,
| > > > |
| > > > | I'm developing a class which for a given filepath has to open the
MS
| > > Excel
| > > > | and extend the context menu with a new item. When the item is
| clicked
| > > all
| > > > it
| > > > | has to do is to display a message box.
| > > > | Everything works fine. But if the message box is not confirmed
| (closed
| > > by
| > > > | the user) in a few seconds the "Microsoft Office Excel is waiting
| for
| > > > | another application to complete an OLE action" is fired by Excel.
| > > > |
| > > > | I want the customer to take his time to read the text and confirm
| (or
| > > not)
| > > > | the message box.
| > > > |
| > > > | How to handle this?
| > > > |
| > > > | Many thanks,
| > > > |            Mircea
| > > > |
| > > > |
| > > >
| > > >
| > >
| > >
| >
| >
|
|

----------


## Mircea Pleteriu

Thanks Jim.

"Jim Rech" <jrrech@hotmail.com> wrote in message
news:OjANIv#IFHA.1248@TK2MSFTNGP10.phx.gbl...
> I don't know of a solution for this.  It seems that Excel is locked up,
not
> redrawing, etc. until control returns to it.
>
> --
> Jim Rech
> Excel MVP
> "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
> news:%23rifaa%23IFHA.3528@tk2msftngp13.phx.gbl...
> | It's turned on (as default).
> |
> | "Bob Phillips" <bob.phillips@notheretiscali.co.uk> wrote in message
> | news:OuAkFP#IFHA.2728@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> | > Have you got screenupdating turned off?
> | >
> | > --
> | >
> | > HTH
> | >
> | > RP
> | > (remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)
> | >
> | >
> | > "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
> | > news:OHMPBI%23IFHA.3336@TK2MSFTNGP10.phx.gbl...
> | > > Thanks. It works.
> | > > Second problem. While the message box is displayed, it looks like
that
> | the
> | > > surface of Excel is stuck. That is, if I move the message box window
> the
> | > > surface of Excel gets dirty.
> | > >
> | > > Any idea how to solve this?
> | > >
> | > > "Jim Rech" <jrrech@hotmail.com> wrote in message
> | > > news:unRkl59IFHA.2356@TK2MSFTNGP14.phx.gbl...
> | > > > Adding Application.DisplayAlerts = False before invoking the other
> | > > instance
> | > > > may help.
> | > > >
> | > > > --
> | > > > Jim Rech
> | > > > Excel MVP
> | > > > "Mircea Pleteriu" <mpleteriu@ecom-webfactory.de> wrote in message
> | > > > news:eMmHIn9IFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> | > > > | Hi,
> | > > > |
> | > > > | I'm developing a class which for a given filepath has to open
the
> MS
> | > > Excel
> | > > > | and extend the context menu with a new item. When the item is
> | clicked
> | > > all
> | > > > it
> | > > > | has to do is to display a message box.
> | > > > | Everything works fine. But if the message box is not confirmed
> | (closed
> | > > by
> | > > > | the user) in a few seconds the "Microsoft Office Excel is
waiting
> | for
> | > > > | another application to complete an OLE action" is fired by
Excel.
> | > > > |
> | > > > | I want the customer to take his time to read the text and
confirm
> | (or
> | > > not)
> | > > > | the message box.
> | > > > |
> | > > > | How to handle this?
> | > > > |
> | > > > | Many thanks,
> | > > > |            Mircea
> | > > > |
> | > > > |
> | > > >
> | > > >
> | > >
> | > >
> | >
> | >
> |
> |
>
>

----------


## bogdang@gmail.com

Mircea, is that dialog box modal? Can you make it always-on-top instead?

----------


## inglis77

Mircea,

did you discover a way of making excel repaint itself?  I am currently
developing an excel automation app and am seeing the same problem.
Whenever i drag my c# form over the main excel window, excel waits a
long time before repainting.

I've tried making my dialog boxes non-modal, but then excel then just
refuses to display them correctly.

Paul


--
inglis77Posted from http://www.pcreview.co.uk/ newsgroup access

----------

